# kaayak fishing rod?



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

Im looking for some input from someone who kayak fishes in the ocean. I bought a daiwa sl20sh and im looking for a rod to go with it to use in a hobie pro angler. Im going to mostly be fishing for kings and mahi's with it. Im not wanting to spend alot on this rod because i will only use it for a coulpe weeks every year when i get to come down to the gulf. Any info on this would be greatly appericated


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am a rod builder so I really dont know what factory rods are out there, I would give you guideline though. Generally people will use a 30lb live bait rod for this type of fishing, Length is personal preference, but make sure you have something long enough to let you go around your yak.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Quote; "but make sure you have something long enough to let you go around your yak" I found this really important after got my Hobie to help keep the fish away from the Mirage Drive.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Ugly Stick Tiger Lite 7 foot Heavy*

I have one in the spin version, and love it. They make it in casting as well...fuji guides, around 69.99..JAM


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you already have a rod for kings? If so... just use that! No real specific kayak rods. There is a lot of marketing for kayak specific rods and some even have a few useful features. Most of the time it is a shorter butt section so you can actually use the rod on the kayak and sometimes a leash point. You can always add the leash attachment and there are plenty of stock rods that do not have long butts (or you can cutt them!).

Others to look at, Ugly Stik tiger lite (cheaper side), okuma baidarka conventional (probably mh would be enough, mid-range price), shimano trevala (m would be plenty and this is on the midrange to more expensive side).


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

shimano trevala's are nice rods. i almost bought one the other day. had to resist the temptation!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Wright and McGill Flats Blue Baitcast rod 7'9" is one I use with an Abu 6500C3 on my kayak for the kind of fishing you are talking about- live bait fishing for kings is a blast with a medium menhaden or big corn cob mullet- a smooth drag and good line capacity on the reel is a lot more important than the rod when you get a big king tearing off on the initial strike- since the king usually foul hooks itself on the strike, it pays not to put too much drag on the fish otherwise you tear the hooks out and lose the fish


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

a rod at least 7'-7.5' to get around the PA, med hvy with a fast tip, sensitive but has backbone, BPS inshore extreme rods would work well, W&M, st croix, loomis also make nice inshore rods that would handle macs and dolphin


----------

